# What was your latest booze purchase?



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I think this would be a fun thread to see what kind of beer, spirits, etc that people are buying. I just got back from BevMO and picked up the following:

Big bottle of Arrogant Bastard
2x Big bottle of Stone 12yr Anni Bitter Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
4 pack of Dog Fish Head Punkin Ale
A bottle of Gewurztraminer

:tu

Pictures are welcome as well.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

1 bottle of HC7

4 pack of Boddingtons

next up is a bottle of Hendricks


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Picked up a fifth of Crown on sale for $15!


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

I picked up some Pendelton Canadian style whiskey, but didn't care for it, so bought the big bottle of Maker's Mark


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

Got a bottle of Zaya special ordered from a local shop coming this week, does that count?


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

Went in on Keystone Light and Franzia Sunset Blush (for some slap the bag). But on a happier note, last weekend I got some Founder's Breakfast Stout and Dogfish Head Indian Brown Ale, among others. And I learned I don't like pumpkin beers. :-(


----------



## Hyperbolik (Oct 4, 2008)

I bought a bottle of this a few weeks ago.


----------



## alfbacca (Sep 3, 2007)

My girl just brought some Flor de Cana 5 year, can't wait to try it


----------



## linty (Sep 20, 2008)

a bottle of jagermeister and a bottle of patron.


----------



## Smokin Gator (Aug 17, 2008)

alfbacca said:


> My girl just brought some Flor de Cana 5 year, can't wait to try it


You will be feeling a little rough tomorrow as that bottle won't last the night. I love me some FDC!!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Hacker-Pschorr
Weisse
Original Oktoberfest 12 each


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

im broke


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

Glenmorangie Port finished single malt scotch (only scotch my wife will drink),
Glenlivet 12 yo single malt,
Jim Beam,
Monopolowa, Austrian potato vodka,
Luigi Francoli, grapa di Nebbiolo
Dow's 1994 Vintage Port,
Taylor FLadgate, late bottled 2000 vintage port
Martini & Rossi Extra dry
Bolla Valpolicella,
Louis Jadot, Premier Cru Greves La Clos Blanc, Burgundian Pinot Noir, Pouilly Fuisse,

I hate going to the liquor store.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I just grabbed 2 of the 750ml bottles of Double Dead Guy Ale. 

Expect a review later this week. :dr


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

If not for Foie gras, royal blue stilton and water crackers... I'd have never finished the inventory.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Patron XO Cafe
Guinness 12 pack
Jameson 12 Year Old
Stolichnaya Vodka


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

I had an seemingly infinite number of Jack & Cokes at the bar last night. Many of those were purchased for me. 

MCS


----------



## cricky101 (Jan 22, 2007)

24 bottles of Grain Belt Premium


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Something called horny toes.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Case of Michel Schlumberger Reserve Cabernet, 1999
1.5 L Evan Williams Bourbon
750 ml Evan William Single Barrel
Six back of Fallenbock Oktoberfest Lager


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Buffalo Trace... :ss


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

2 30's of miller light

1 750ml of Yukon jack

1 750ml regular Smirnoff

1 750ml vanilla Smirnoff

I think thats it


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

smokeyandthebandit05 said:


> 2 30's of miller light
> 
> 1 750ml of Yukon jack
> 
> ...


Dude, we gotta hang out, you live 20 minutes from me.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

I had a Jack and Coke at a wedding last night. The bartender put 2.5 shots of Jack in it and it was very strong.


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

I purchased the following this weekend: 

337 (wine)
Buffalo Trace
Stone Bastard Arrogant Ale 22 oz. x3
Stone Bitter Chocolate Oatmeal Stout 22 oz. x2


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

Smokin Gator said:


> You will be feeling a little rough tomorrow as that bottle won't last the night. I love me some FDC!!


:tpd::bl:tpd:


----------



## okbrewer (Nov 26, 2007)

Recently purchased 2 bottles of Buffalo Trace bourbon and 2 bottles of Rittenhouse Rye.

A few days before that I replenished my beer stores with: 12 pack of Sam Adams OctoberFest, couple bottles of Brother Thelonious, Duchess de Borgogne, Flying Dog Double Dog, Boulevard's Bob's '47, Kreb's brewing's Belgian-style Amber ale, and some others I can't recall!

Bob R in OKC


----------



## BigCat (Sep 9, 2008)

Fifth of Dewars

Pint of Jim Beam (for cooking)

12 pack Sam Adams

6 pack Goose Island Nut Brown Ale


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Last weeks buy:

Balvenie 12yr
Dogfish Head Punkin' Ale


I'll be going again tonight


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

2x6 packs of pbr


----------



## TheRealJason (Sep 8, 2008)

A small bottle of Glenlivet 12. Haven't tried it yet, but wanted something to go with my cigars...


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

A bottle of the new, Trini Zaya.

Not bad..... hell, the same as far as I can tell.:tu


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

St. Lou Stu said:


> A bottle of the new, Trini Zaya.
> 
> Not bad..... hell, the same as far as I can tell.:tu


:tpd: Just got a bottle at a local store. Tastes the same to me but I don't have any for comparison. The only issue I have is the old Zaya cost only $26 and the new is on sale for $36


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

I bought a fifth of Everclear today....It's to clean my briar pipes...
hahahahaha

I haven't had any alcohol since I've been doing Oxy and Morphine...~ 3 years
Alcohol could just ruin my day.
Tom


----------



## ThreeSheets (Jul 4, 2008)

sonic_mike said:


> im broke


UGH! How can you drink that? Side Pocket is MUCH better. u


----------



## Giovanni (Jun 19, 2007)

Last purchase was a six pack of Dogfish Head 60 Minute IPA. Yummm!


----------



## mryellowx (Mar 7, 2008)

3 12ers of landshark & a 5th of jack single barrel :tu


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

Bottle of Ron Zacapa


----------



## Mennald (Apr 10, 2008)

Here is a picture of my cellar.

But lately I've been drinking Smithwicks. p


----------

